# Sleeping habits?



## idreaminglasscolor (Jul 25, 2011)

Soooo i've had Goliath for a little over a year... and i've never, not once, ever seen him sleep. EVER. So when are rabbits supposed to sleep? Do they sleep with eyes open or something? Even when i pet him a whole bunch he'll relax on his side or put his chin down and his eyes will close sometimes, but he's clearly not asleep.. he never sleeps! He has plenty of energy and is always happy and binkying and doing other rabbit things, but do you guys ever see your rabbits sleep? Hmm... buns are so strange. :confused2:


----------



## hillrise (Jul 25, 2011)

Rabbits do sleep, but it's rare to catch them at it because they're very light sleepers and will usually wake up at the slightest sound or change in smell/light. I've seen some of my rabbits sleeping during the hotter hours of the afternoon (I usually think they're dead at first because they're so relaxed and on their sides). I've also seen them take quick naps while they have their legs tucked underneath them (this is usually how they sleep during the winter that I've seen). They can sleep with their eyes open, at least as far as I can tell.

Rabbits are technically nocturnal, so they would be expected to sleep more during the day than at night, but being prey animals, they never let their guard down.


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jul 25, 2011)

Even at night, i just don't see him sleep. I mean i know he's healthy and all, i just wondered... he's always going going going!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2011)

Take a look at my Avatar--that's Nikki at 4 months old sleeping on her back with all 4 feet in the air. She used to sleep like that in her hay rack til she got too big. Our old boy Ted used to sleep about 21 hours a day. If he heard a noise, he'd raise his head up, but, if there was no food or treats to be had he'd lay his head back down. Most of ours do sleep, but it's not easy to tell as they are very alert to any move or sound.


----------



## James (Jul 25, 2011)

well i've heard mine snore

it's like this light wheezing noise

cracks me up


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jul 25, 2011)

*James wrote: *


> well i've heard mine snore
> 
> it's like this light wheezing noise
> 
> cracks me up


That's like... super cute.


----------



## mochi_ball (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes they do sleep! I observe my rabbit sleeping all the time and it's on a pretty regular schedule. She starts her nap time around 12 noon and sleeps until 6pm. Sometimes she's in "hen" position and sometimes flopped over. Usually her eyes are half closed and she sorts of nods off as if she's dreaming. really cute.


----------



## KaizelleJ (Jul 26, 2011)

I have seen this news that talks about sleep. In the news they have mentioned that Loud sleepers are the latest disappointment that one motel chain is trying to handle. Brand new hires at the motel are being told to patrol the halls for loud snoring, while new rooms are being built to soak up the noise. The hotel hopes that this combination will help increase the number of visitors at the motel. I found this here: UK hotel combats loud-snoring sleepers


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 26, 2011)

maybe set up a webcam to watch your bun from another room, then you can find out for sure! lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2011)

I have seen my lops sleep during the day. They are in my bedroom and if I am home sick I can see them from the bed. If I stand up or even roll over too quickly it wakes them up. It is so cute to see the two of them all snuggled together sleeping. I was able to snap a quick picture the other day.


----------

